# BBQ Class in Lebanon, TN



## Rockin Rooster (Aug 5, 2007)

Just finished a BBQ class in Lebanon, TN with Johnny Trigg and Rod Gray "Old school vs High tech". I have learned more in the last 48 hours than I have since I first fired up my first smoker. Rod and Johnny are 2 great guys and I can't begin to say how much I enjoyed the class. If you ever get a chance to learn from eigther one of these guys, much less both of these BBQ masters don't hesitate to jump at the chance. I heard mention of posibly having a class in Shannon, IL so be on the lookout.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

I highly recommend taking a Competition BBQ Class for all cooks who are serious about their BBQ and winning.

Many Teams and instructors out there are very good so they all can be good. Sounds like you were in one of those. I've helped my Mentor and Teacher Chef Paul Kirk teach his classes and they are Top Notch.

Next year see if those guys need help either Judging or working the class. You'll learn even more.
Congrats!

Now go cooks something and post us some pics!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Aug 5, 2007)

As soon as I rewrite these 15 pages of notes, I'll get something over a fire. It's going to take a minute or two  .


----------

